
YouTube let a contentID scammer steal a popular video - syck
https://boingboing.net/2018/12/26/youtube-let-a-contentid-scamme.html
======
skilled
Wasn't this site a lot more professional back in the day? All I see is a
rampant amount of ads and three paragraphs of content.

